
Ask HN: What are some good places to post a Java EE blog? - tolarewaju3
I&#x27;m looking for some places to post my blog (codelikethewind.org). It&#x27;s mostly focused on Java EE technologies.<p>Does anyone have recommendations?
======
AlexAMEEE
You could post on Reddit, /r/java, just ignore the Spring/Pivotal Zealots.

~~~
tolarewaju3
Haha thanks for the tip!

------
tyingq
By places to post, do you mean places to promote individual posts from it?

~~~
tolarewaju3
Exactly. It seems like there's not really a good place for me to read others
work OR post my own

------
jamesmp98
Dzone.com

~~~
tolarewaju3
Woah, this is a great site! Thanks for the heads up

